# Fancy a guided tour trip in japan... read on.



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

It's coming!!!! Jan 2022 

Oh yes, after the last years delays we've pressed the go button and a proud to announce we are arranging our much long overdue "Heritage Centre tour of Japan".

Now this wont be just any tour but a Petrol Heads dream tour.

We've decided to link up with our many friends in japan and take some very lucky people behind the doors of some very well known places.

HKS
MINES
NISMO
JUN
TOMEI
TOP-SECRET
UP-GARAGE
AMUSE
STAR ROAD








ZAMA

All tied in with a VIP visit of The 2022 Tokyo Auto Salon.

Tours will be guided by myself and John Fuggles so you know it's going to be good.

We expect a strong uptake on this as its a dream trip for many enthusiasts. Estimated costing inc flights, hotel and coach excursions is approximately £3970. Flying from London for 11 nights. 

Please this trip is hardcore, early mornings and late evenings expected on many days.

Daikuko PA on an evening to run the wangan @ midnight, trip to the port to catch some street drifing. it's all happening.

If your interested drop your name onto the list please. Spaces are limited.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Let’s be honest, with Covid, lockdowns and possibly vaccine passports incoming - is Jan 2022 something you can guarantee will go ahead?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I just cancelled my Tokyo trips, Jan 2022 trip & one for this summer 

I cannot see japan letting anyone in. Their vaccine roll out is still in very early phases


----------



## PJB (Feb 2, 2018)

I'd be interested but I understand the concerns voiced above.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just FYI it’s near on impossible to reserve any hotels for Jan In Tokyo anyway 

BA will accept flight bookings now but that’s a another world Of issues around their logistics 

talking to a friend last night he said most of Tokyo post 9pm is very very quiet currently & no plans to let anyone in as a tourist potentially until early 2022. A few months to go of course and a lot can change ( even auto salon could be cancelled again ) 

let’s hope it’s not but if as an organizer could come back to bite


----------



## BertieGTR (Dec 20, 2019)

Please add me to the list if it is going to go ahead. thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Beastie, please drop me a pm with your contact details.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

No guarantee's in life for anyone. "BUT" if you dont plan you dont do. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Clearly if the border is closed we move the date to another month as there is always something in Jp worth seeing and doing.


----------

